# RP CL4 or Coronet Herald



## Mdhazell (24 Jan 2019)

Hi, I'm looking to buy my first lathe and am trying to decide between the Record Power CL4 or the Coronet Herald. I've always leaned towards the CL4 but having just been at Yandles for the weekend on their woodturning course I used the Herald and it was really nice. Any advice from anyone would be appreciated. I'm looking to turn bowls, a few spindles but just hobby stuff.
Does anyone know if the CL4 requires a 16A plug or can it run off a standard 13A?
Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## AJB Temple (24 Jan 2019)

I have a used CL4 as it was cheap and I don't turn much. I think a flat bed is better than the old fashioned twin bar arrangement. My CL4 is plugged into ordinary 13 amp sockets in the w/s and runs fine.


----------



## JWD (24 Jan 2019)

If you have £1000 to spend i would seriously recommend buying used - plenty of monstrous graduates with VFD conversions are on the market for this value. The two lathes you mentioned come nowhere near the capacity of a graduate or viceroy bowl lathe and the build quality won't be the same either. I have spent about £500 on my setup and have a nice heavy duty woodfast lathe with variable speed, theres no way i could have afforded a new lathe with the same specs. 
JD


----------



## Steve_Scott (24 Jan 2019)

Hi,

I asked the exact same question earlier this week...

Whilst I fully understand the mentality of ‘older kit is better built’, many people don’t have space for a graduate or similar and it certainly removes the option of shifting it out of the way when you’re done.

No experience at my end but I’ve been looking at these two lathes too, trying to work out the difference/why RP sell both as they’re seemingly quite similar.

On paper the Herald has a more powerful motor and a smaller footprint. It can also be run in reverse which as far as I can tell, is not possible on the CL4 (please someone jump in if I’m wrong).

The CL4 has bigger capacity and is cheaper to extend its bed (steel bars are cheaper than cast iron bed).

I’m trying to dig more info out about the drive controls as I suspect that’s where the CL4 and Herald differ.

I’ve heard comments about the newer CL4’s needing MCBs swapped but didn’t suggest a 16amp supply was needed.

Sorry I can’t be of more ‘hands on’ help...


----------



## Mdhazell (25 Jan 2019)

Thanks everybody for the responses. I have limited space as well which is why the Herald looks good but the CL4 appears to give you more lathe for your money, in fact the CL4 is cheaper than the Herald (Herald = £1000 + legs, CL4 = £950 including legs).

What are the main differences in use of bars over a cast base?


----------



## ajcr27 (25 Jan 2019)

It is possible to get the Herald cheaper. At the Harrogate Show they were doing the Herald for £799 + £99 for legs. I would expect there to be some offer at the Midlands show in March at Newark as Record Power will be there.


----------



## Steve_Scott (25 Jan 2019)

Herald is currently £1000 with legs and free delivery at Yandles. The CL4 with legs is on at £1050 plus delivery (£40 estimated), although you can buy it from RP direct for £1000 plus £60 delivery. Either way, the Herald comes in slightly cheaper but at this price point I'd not argue over £50 here or there if I had a preference for the CL4.

Having done a bit more digging, the CL4 has wider range of speed (13-4600 rpm -v- 95-3890 rpm); does this make a difference in the real world?.. I can't comment.

The CL4 doesn't have reverse; there are some posts on here about people modifying theirs but its invalidating the warranty which is a good reason to buy new over second hand so I wouldn't be overly keen to do this. I'm surprised that RP didn't add this given they've just updated the CL4 but there must be a reason?


----------



## Mdhazell (25 Jan 2019)

Thanks for that. My local supplier in Cardiff, Data Power Tools, has the CL4 for £950 including legs . They had the same offer on the Herald as Yandles do, but theirs has now expired. I get free delivery on either being as I live in South Wales.

Can anyone comment on the bars against cast base question? Is there a noticeable difference?


----------



## Duncan A (25 Jan 2019)

In my view, the round bars are not as good as a flat cast base as there can be some bounce and I find that the headstock, tailstock and banjo don't slide as smoothly - although acceptable. Basically, the CL4 is an ancient design and the Herald is newer and a nice enough lathe although a bit quirky with the direct drive and push button controls. It is very similar to the far more capable Nova DVR XP - one of which is for sale on the AWGB website. The problem with this type of lathe is that if the inverter packs up some years down the line, it may be difficult to find and fit a standard inverter to replace it - the genuine item will be crazy expensive or unavailable.
Duncan


----------



## spudgun69 (25 Jan 2019)

I swapped my Jet 1221VS for the Coronet Herald last year and never looked back. I have mine on the bench feet so I can move it around the bench and out of the way when I'm not turning. If you rotate the head it will turn 20+ inch and over the bed it will do 14". I read comments about the controls being a problem over to the left but I actually find them spot on, never had an issue reaching them even when the head is turned. Would definitely recommend them.


----------



## Mdhazell (28 Jan 2019)

Thanks again everyone for your responses. I think the Herald has it. I may well go along to the show at the end of March to see what deals can be had.

Mark


----------



## ajcr27 (19 Feb 2019)

Coronet Herald will be on offer at £799 at Snainton Woodworking Supplies on Saturday 2nd March:

https://snaintonwoodworking.com/demonstrations


----------



## craigy (19 Feb 2019)

I have used both and they are equally nice. The CL4 was my favourite tbh.


----------



## Jacob (19 Feb 2019)

I hated the CL3. Don't know how different the CL4 is. Everything about it was crude and clumsy. Someone described it as "somewhat agricultural" Dumped it fast. 
Bought Arundel Senior J4 £100 on ebay and it's utterly excellent. The junior J4 is also very good.
Don't know about the Coronet but if you were happy with it that's worth bearing in mind.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Feb 2019)

The old CLs are a little agricultural, but the OP is looking at the new ones.


----------

